# X-rite ColorChecker Passport



## ButchM (Sep 15, 2009)

This looks interesting ...
If you are picky about color ... this looks very intriguing. I use camera specific profiles using the Adobe DNG Profile Editor and am very pleased with the results ... this looks like it takes the next step including a LR plugin

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-1''43-1'261
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/conten ... ''43-1'261[color=rgbhttp://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/photography/colorchecker-passport_1.html


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been doing this for a while, I actually found that the ACR settings were very close to the results I got manually calibrating my camera.


----------

